# Prozac and IBS-C. . .wondering. . .



## CrankyGrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had IBS-C for about 10 years now that has gradually gotten worse. Small hard stools with incomplete evacuation about 2-5 times daily, lots and lots of gas, then occasional D with cramping requiring being in the bathroom for 30 minutes or so.I started on Prozac 10 years ago for depression, and it was wonderful and had almost no side effects for me. BUT, I do know about the brain-gut connection and can't help wondering whether the Prozac has contributed to the IBS. I've asked several doctors, and they give me answers ranging from the Prozac should be helping to "who knows? we don't even really know how these drugs work." So I'm wondering whether anyone else takes Prozac and has IBS and can share some wisdom.Thanks,CG


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

ssri's like prozac are supposed to help ibs- my guess is that your ibs is getting worse not because of prozac but thats what our crazy ibs bodies do!!! have you changed anything like other meds?Lori


----------



## CrankyGrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,Yes, I've been told over and over that SSRIs are supposed to help IBS, but since the IBS coincided with starting the Prozac, I can't help wondering. I've been on many different medications and tried many different things over the years, with little effect. Probiotics are the only thing that seem to budge it, but then only for a little while. It almost seems like my body gets "used" to them and after a few days of relief things go back to the way they were. Yes, crazy IBS bodies is right. CG


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

CG -I am IBS-A - was officially diagnosed about 14 years ago. I can go a week or two with no symptoms and then have a flare-up that will last for weeks. No set pattern for me.I was prescribed the Prozac for anxiety 10 years ago. I really don't think the Prozac has aggravated the IBS for me, although it has helped with my stressing over my IBS symptoms which in turn lessens the symptoms - the whole mind/gut thing. In my experience Prozac is not a cure for IBS, more of a tool to help me deal with it.Everyone is so different in regards to how their body reacts to SSRI's. Jodie


----------



## Scrapshe (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been taking Prozac longer than I have had IBS. I don't think the two are related as I have diaherra instead of being constipated.


----------



## nscrivener (Sep 13, 2007)

I was diagnosed with IBS with SEVERE Constipation and I started taking Prozac and my IBS was non existent. Well- I experienced Prozac burnout after about 6 or so years and I switched to Celexa and my IBS came back full force. I have now switched to Cymbalta and I take magnesium 500 mg and a multivitamin every day and I switched to Soy Milk and things seem to be leveling out again. My grandmother has battled constipation for years and she swears by the vitamin and magnesium. She now has 2 BMs a day. I started taking the magnesium combination and it took about 4 days to help. I am not sure how much the Cymbalta helps in the process but I know the Prozac was great for my IBS before. My problems began again as soon as it was out of my system.I hope this helps.


----------



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have tried everything, (and I do mean everything) to resolve my IBS-C and nothing has helped. Lately I've been reading here about the serotonin-colon connection.I was on lexapro for years, and stopped several months ago- it seems like that's when my C really became a problem.I'll get back on lexapro in a heartbeat if it means I can go to the bathroom like a normal person, but everything I've read on SSRI side effects list the top two as dry mouth and CONSTIPATION.How can it possibly help? I'm terrified to take anything that might make my C worse.


----------



## CrankyGrrl (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses!!Well, I just read that 95% of the body's seratonin resides in the gastrointestinal tract, and only 5% in the brain. So SSRIs (selective seratonin reuptake inhibitors) have GOT to have SOME effect on the gut. Sounds like it's mostly positive for people, though. I guess to figure it out you need to use trial and error, like everything else with this condition!I think I'm going to try the multivitamin and magnesium and see if that helps. Next I might try going off the Prozac and seeing what happens.Thanks for the advice.







CG


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been on Lexapro for 4 years and it has not caused any contipation in me.


----------



## k14h (Feb 18, 2018)

So good to see someone else with the same experience as me!


----------

